# New to pigeons - what else?



## tommydamic68 (May 8, 2016)

Hello all,

I am getting 4 young homers today, first time ever having pigeons. They have never been flown. I had built a small loft, worrying about "drafts" and such. I think there is not enough light? Windows? Also with my yard set up It can only face north - how bad is that, the sun will hit the aviary early morning and keep it sunny there for most of the day, do I leave the aviary door open for them all day? I'm in NJ where it gets cold, does everything get shut? All doors and aviary? Please have a look at what I have so far, the aviary and trap is built, but not attached yet. What else do I need, windows? What else would you suggest. 

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## tommydamic68 (May 8, 2016)

A few more pictures. Excuse the roof, its not completely finished. Not sure why they are sideways.


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

if you can leave the door open that would be good for birds health are you saying you have a flight pen to attach to loft and what direction in north on the loft


----------



## tommydamic68 (May 8, 2016)

loftkeeper said:


> if you can leave the door open that would be good for birds health are you saying you have a flight pen to attach to loft and what direction in north on the loft


Here are pics of the aviary/ flight pin. I was able to face the loft South, the flight pin and aviary is north east. But gets sun most of the day. Can I leave that aviary door open as it is in pic all, the time? (It's chilly for me out 40's). And do you mean th big door in font?


----------



## loftkeeper (Sep 21, 2010)

as long as there is no strong wind blowing into loft leave open any thing you can fresh air is good cold drafts are problems you could get clear plastic and cover flight pen in the colder time of the year birds are very hardy if you start to close them up and and not have fresh air you and the birds will have troubles


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks like a nice little loft. Do you have a landing board for the trap door? You will learn a lot as you go along.


----------



## tommydamic68 (May 8, 2016)

beatlemike said:


> Looks like a nice little loft. Do you have a landing board for the trap door? You will learn a lot as you go along.


Yes, the top of the aviary acts as the landing board, you just can't see it in the pic.


----------



## bassrunpigeon (May 1, 2016)

Nice! Wish I was allowed to build one.


----------



## pigeonman25 (Jun 7, 2015)

tommydamic68 said:


> A few more pictures. Excuse the roof, its not completely finished. Not sure why they are sideways.


Hi, how did you frame your roof and walls? Did you use 2x4 framing? thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you put a window on the other side of the loft? It can be made to be able to close in the cold weather. Plex-glas would be great to keep out the cold, and still let light in. Hardware clothe when it is open for the air. A fan or something for air circulation when the door is not open. It'll get pretty dusty in there.


----------

